# Let's See Your Arty Woodworking Photos



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*This thread is for anyone* who has taken an arty photo of their work at some point. I've seen lots of good ones in project posts and blogs so let's get them all together where we can enjoy them. Try to keep them woodworking oriented and your own. Other than that, anything you think is "arty".

*Here's a start*


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I always struggle with photography, but here are two that I remember.

A picture from a while ago of a canoe that I built.
This is of the temporary wires in place using the 'stitch and glue' technique. These were then removed after epoxy.








.
And then the *American Gothic* version after completion.








.
Steve


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good ones, Steve. I have a few favorites:


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I've always kinda liked this one.










I like your bowls Charlie. I'm just trying out the turning gig. I find I appreciate someone's efforts more now.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

This isn't my favorite box, but the inlay motif is definitely the most art worthy of anything I have to show. It was designed by my son and represents Thor's Goats.


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

a few of those i like. The lily is the newest, but that pic i realy liked. Some other assorted Projects.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

One of my favorite boxes…

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -










First Favorite Box from a Construction Grade 2×4 x 8'


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn koraile that is some awesome work…....


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, just wanted to share a few pics. But i have been doing this since i could walk, so please post more Things. I enjoyed all the pics the others posted to.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love your use of light Bard.

Very nice photos indeed …. and great work.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

A 16" platter I tried to photograph Artistically!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure hard to compete with all these postings … but who's competing, eh?! And what a good idea Paull!!









My (Marquetry) Nouveau Gal ready for that first taste of Merlot!









A portion of this commissioned Intarsia Aquarium where all the little fishies live in perpetuity!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice marquetry, Elaine! I'm impressed.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This is about as close as I'll get to an arty picture.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

A very good forum, just beautiful photos. I'll have to try to at least try to get one in.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mandolins # 2 & 3


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've made fiddles but not this one. It's my 3rd best fiddle and the only one the Maggie can be trusted on. He heard about " chicken pickin' ".










I was documenting the depression era, homemade fiddle on the wall and guess who shows up? I made the bench


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hand carved with mallet & knives in Cherry


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! These all look amazing.

Koraile - Your carvings blew my mind. I have been thinking of trying my hand at it, but didn't like a lot of the designs they show in the carving books. Your work is very inspiring!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know how artsy this is but I like it anyhow.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This is as close as I could come


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, some amazing work and photos here. I should change my hobby to collecting stamps…...but I won't.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love this post I'll have to look for one now…. Keep them coming


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Love all the pics, lott of great work, the bird ones gave a good laugh. It was a good capture of the depression, even the bird looked depressed lol. (reminds me of that series by francquin)Amazing canoes by the way, i can barely remember my grandfather and his Brother building boats, the smell of tar and the klinking of the Nails, and those strange ropes of tar they used between the bords. 
Not mutch needed to make me happy, even bigblockyetis log looks Nice, i have alwasy liked looking at Wood, i just want to sitt NeXT to it and patt it a bit and smell the Wood. No Wonder People somethimes think we woodpeople are strange


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, these are amazing. Thanks for sharing all!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

My drafting table is as good as it gets for me right now.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Found another trying to capture the edge and grain on a stool I made.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I've always liked this shot of the inside of my Baidarka. Never to be seen again …. (sigh)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Same photo on a little larger scale. This one is from the 34' Pinky "Smaug".


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I always liked these two as well, especially the "jewel" on the rail cap in the second one.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Boats are so organic!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a funny little piece I made a couple of years ago & never posted coz I thought it was a bit odd, maybe it qualifies in this post
Pete


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Pete, I don't know what it is either but it is beautiful anyway.

*Maybe an sliced avocado!*


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hand carved with mallet & knives in Honduran Mahogany. Self-made hand tools for detailing background.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Outstanding work Jeff! Good photo too!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you oldnovice.


----------



## 228861 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gibson A model Mandolin copy.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pix, every one!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jeff* it is still hard to believe that you did that post #33, by hand, with hand made tools.

I am going to repeat what I said in #34, outstanding work!


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

I already liket that gun carving of Yours Jeff. And that crucifix is just beutifull! Wery Nice jobb. I have been bussy, il Write you a mail one of the first days to show you something 

I siply loved the boat pics, wonderfull, im thinking a lott about building a boat, a vikingboat in Oseberg style, just a smaller Version for 14-16 People, i have the image cleer in my mind. I just need to learn to build the boat, so i can carve it  Wery interesting details Shipwright!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I love all the stuff on here, some amazing photographers. The wooden boats are awesome. Growing up on the River, their are a few wooden boats here. You have to dodge rock dikes, branches and trees sometimes, but a few have made it, haha. Bard the no.2 pic is excellent, nice everything. Your radius, v-cuts are superb. It takes a tremendous amount of skill/talent to cleanly cut them. No room for error. You must not drink coffee. LOL Talk to you soon Bard.


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Jeff

Ok il show you a smal sample of a Church carving i have carved on to, i have just done 2-3 of the big panels. This one is also commisioned to the Family Company and carved by myself, my father and my uncels. Its for the local Church, it is a wery old one, the oldest parts are from the stavechurch that stood there, the rest are restaured and rebuildt in a bit more modern fashion, we locals, Call the Church by the name "Marit på vang" Witch basicaly means "Marit on the plain". it stands on a big grass field. The entrance is from the old Church, and is called the weapon room. It was where everybody left their axes and swords and so on before entering the Church. The Place i live in is the second biggest viking burial ground in europe, it is around 700 chairns and 1100 ordinary viking graves her afther the big Battle against the first king that gathered norway to one Kingdom. This is before the fight against cristianity started here. It was a war between the smal Kingdoms and Harald hårfagre that was the one that gathered us into one Kingdom, his name comes from the wow he made to not cutt his hair before Norway was one.

I took them With my childhood friend, hes the photografer, and we both have ideas for the carving shotts, we work well together. So i liked the pics.




























My Family lives up in the Mountains, and Our cabin have always been for hunting and Fishing. It was originaly only 10 square meters big, then my grandfather added 5 more. so it got 15. No water and no electricity, as it have aleways been there, a proper cabin. For the last 30 years my mother and father have dreamed of adding a New part, and it have finaly come true. And they will have a beutifull Place to spent their years in retierment, my mom gets a weawing room and my dad gets a woodcarving room on the second floor, so they have something to occupy themselfs With exept hunting and Fishing. We do all the work ourself, im currently carving the portals for the entrances, and me and my dad have been carving the pillars. We have kept the old part as it is, so we see where we came from and what we got today.




























As you see the old cabin have been Connected to the New part. It still have no water or electricity, as it should be, just a smal glimse from the inside, this is what 2 grown ups and 4 sons spent most if not all of the summer and spring in, its only a smal corner behind the camera for Kitchen, and thats it, you can see on the wall where they added the smal part of 5 square meters in the left side of the pic. So its obvious they spent a lott of the time outside  i still love the atmosphere there.










Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow! That is some cabin!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful work Bard. I have great respect for Norwegian wood carvers in general and your work is perhaps the best I've seen. But of course it is not just about the ability to carve, it is more importantly about the aesthetic element, that is, the sense of balance and proportion and forms that delight the eye. I think that is where the Norwegians past and present have always excelled and your work is no exception.


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you wery mutch! Im glad you liked it and thanks for the kind Words Mike and bill And it was Nice to post a few here in a off-topic tread, most Things i have made or taken part in making i cant post here or wont post because i dont want it spread on the web. Besides i dont realy want the attention, the appreciation from People like you that work Wood yourself is enaugh for now. Im going to start taking students again this summer/Winter, and im starting up my own workshopp this summer and fall, and then il build my own website to post on, and i might be able to post more of the bigger Works to.

I wish you all a wonderfull weekend!

Bård


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

You do beautiful work Bard, and even more important in this thread, you take very artistic photos.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

A very impressive group in more ways than I realized. WOW


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I like this one too. Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Confab on my bench.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Those guys are priceless. Is the big one an actual marionette? I see hooks on his shoulders.

Found another one.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, a marionette. Australia has a migration history similar to the US, so it could be from anywhere. I think it is from an old tradition. Here's a more detailed shot. Bard might be able to shed some light on it's the origins


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## koraile (Nov 7, 2013)

I am cluless  Marionetts is far outside my Field. But a Wild Guess, maybe a nobleman sendt to Australia trying to keep the memories of a better life trough a puppet. It do look like it have a suit and a bowtie on, and the hatt could be English to. Or a poor bugger sendt to Australia stealing from a nobleman, and he spend the NeXT years there making fun of the nobleman in puppet form?  he he, at least its realy Nice.

Ok, another pic to.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Absolutely masterful and beautiful work Bard!

Your guess is as good and entertaining as any I've heard.

I just got a new camera and post production software. I'm probably going overboard but it's fun. Still heaps for me to learn about digital.

Woodstock










Silhouette










Maggie shuffle










Where is my treat?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

My photo of a chainsaw carving in the works(not mine). Wasn't meant to be artsy. I think it kinda is, though. Loving the pics everyone is posting!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely arty Candy.
I love the light.

Texcaster, we rented a cottage on a llama farm outside Perth for a week a few years back and it came with a resident character named "Mrs Pie" who looked a lot like your friend. Nice photos. Again, love the light.

Bard, your pieces are so beautiful that any photo of them is automatically "arty". I admire your work.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This forum is getting a little too good for my work.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

+ one Candy, keep 'em coming.

Paul, the Magpies and Butcherbirds are pretty easy to tame, enough to hand feed. You would have heard their song. For those that haven't it's incredible!

http://www.listeningearth.com.au/albums/40MadrigalMagpies/40MadrigalMagpies_Album_Info.htm

I'm only trying to make interesting photos not art but we all get lucky once in awhile.

More Maggies


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Japanese work area in the living room.









Cutting gauge and a touch of Japan.









A detail drawing.









Rescue.









Back to life.

Don't know if it is what you are thinking, but these are pictures I was happy when seeing after I took them.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Shaves, guess we always like shaves. ;-)









Medi kit for the woodworker…









Woodworkers Eden.









Did I mention shaves?









With love to my daughter.


















Might be a classic. ;-)









Ok this is as tool porn as it gets…

Paul I hope it all brought some smiles my friend.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is some I dug up


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mads and Klaus*, nice photos with perhaps one small reservation, (moon over the toolbox. )
Thanks for posting. I'd like to see this thread keep going.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

My daughter took this with my tablet this afternoon. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

"Lickin Tree" carved in white oak with mallet & knives


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

At least it is only the last quarter, not a full moon ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol Topa, thanks Paul. 
Could not help my self. ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a stretch but I did build the verandah.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My bench, my plane, my pal UNK.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are some fantastic photo's here.I'm a great fan of artistic photography .I was taken a back seeing what appeared to be Mads rear sticking out,even though it's just a calender I don't think Ljs is the place for that kind of photo. I know this may be considered prudish by many but there are many members that are youngsters haven joined because their teachers had suggested they join. 
Sorry Mafe I think the rest of your photos are great.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Kiefer, love the chop sticks and japanese dish.


----------



## 228861 (Feb 23, 2009)

"CABIN" I SURE WOULD LIKE A CABIN LIKE THAT!!


----------



## 228861 (Feb 23, 2009)

I HAVE TO AGREE WITH A1JIM- THE PHOTO IS QUITE OUY OF PLACE.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In the interests of good taste I won't post any naked bird bums.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've gone a bit snap happy since I got the new camera! This is much easier than ww, I stay clean & it costs nothing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I took an arty photo once, but unfortunately it wasn't a wood project, but there are lots of arty photos shown above. I think this thread will encourage all of us to give a little more thought towards making our project photos more arty and interesting.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's one I snapped kinda offhand with my old Olympus SZ-20 one Sunday afternoon. The box was probably the last thing I made from some scrap that came in as stretchers for a load of lumber, and the spheres were turned and burned before that. The bowl was turned from some kind of wood from Florida, but I really liked the form.

I thought it turned out kinda artsy…










And here's another that was way over exposed, but turned out rather interesting. It's a Nick Cook style angel ornament that I had a hard time making wings for… obviously.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I would have to agree, *rather artsy*!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

not my photo, but it is cool


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Not the best pic, but the only thing better than a well tuned plane is one you built yourself


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought I'd try to bump this back thread to life. I like arty woodworking photos.
I've been making some more planes lately.
I like this one.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks like the ultimate curly Paul. I haven't seen better with any plane.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my basses that has come back to be sold on my site as second hand.










or


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure if this would be considered "artsy" enough, but here's a pecan bowl I made a few months back.
.








.
.
Different bowl from the same pecan plank.
.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

'Course it is Joe. Artsy is in the eye of the beholder.
They look very nice.
..... and all shavings are automatically artsy Candy!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

> Course it is Joe. Artsy is in the eye of the beholder.
> They look very nice.
> ..... and all shavings are automatically artsy Candy!
> 
> - shipwright


Tis true, tis true. ;-)


----------

